# B. borealis ooths



## brancsikia339 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just received 2 brunneria borealis ooths. I just wanted to know what kind of glue I should use to put them upside down. I have a high power glue gun, but I'm definitely NOT using that. I think I'm going to use elmer's school glue. Will that work?


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 13, 2012)

If it is not toxic then I think it should work.


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2012)

DONT use elmer's glue

when u mist the ooth it will run, and it may absorb into the ooth

I've used it on a tenodera ooth once and it was a DISASTER!!!

either go to the craft store and get a $3 low temp gun, or put a dot of the high power hot glue on the lid and let it cool for about 15 seconds


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 13, 2012)

agent A said:


> DONT use elmer's glue
> 
> when u mist the ooth it will run, and it may absorb into the ooth
> 
> ...


What about tacky glue?


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2012)

not sure wat that is

some peeps use painter's tape

roll a small piece and put it on the ooth then cut it so none sticks out from underneath (so nymphs dont get stuck) and attach it to lid


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 13, 2012)

agent A said:


> DONT use elmer's glue
> 
> when u mist the ooth it will run, and it may absorb into the ooth
> 
> ...


I did not know that!


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> I did not know that!


now u do


----------



## Chivalry (Feb 13, 2012)

Hot glue! I glued mine onto a bamboo skewer and put it slantways in the container. I would not recommend anything water-soluble (and I think tacky glue is). Besides, hot glue has a million uses for a mantis keeper, and it's cheap. Just put it on the surface, wait a minute till you can touch it with your finger without hurting yourself but it's not all the way hardened, and apply.


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2012)

If you do decide to use a hot glue gun? Make sure you use the smallest amount. Glue only excess foam. You run the risk of frying the eggs should you glue the entire ooth.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody. Tell me if what I did is right. I put a small dot of hot glue for each. I waited a few seconds and when it was cool, but still sticky, I put the ooth on it. Since it is still staying, I guess it's fine.


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2012)

Yup

U r golden


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 14, 2012)

hmm what about krazy glue?


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2012)

I was just going to say use your glue gun but let the glue sit a few seconds to cool first.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay so now I have another question. Can I keep the Borealis ooths in my refrigerator to hibernate? The temp in the fridge is 37° F exactly.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 16, 2012)

Lately, I've been glueing my ooths, not to the lids, but to pipecleaners and twisters. That way, I can easily move and re-move them to suit my ever changing whims.

This is an older version of it, but you can see several Creo ooths in the same humidity-control environment. After one hatches, I toss the whole thing in a net cage and they scamper to the top. I caaaaaaaaarefully remove the "incubator" and catch any stragglers. Then wait for the next one to hatch. It's worked pretty well. I can remove the spent ooth and either freeze it, or put it in a stragger enclosure - just in case.







Here's an even earlier version (I don't use excellsior anymore).






Note: I put the glue on the pipecleaner FIRST... then wait for it to cool off a bit, before touching the ooth to the glue. This was espcieally true with Creos and Ghosts - which provided very little insulation between the glue and the nymph.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> Note: I put the glue on the pipecleaner FIRST... then wait for it to cool off a bit, before touching the ooth to the glue. This was espcieally true with Creos and Ghosts - which provided very little insulation between the glue and the nymph.


Thanks, but is 37 degrees fahrenheit good for Brunneria borealis ooths?


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 16, 2012)

No idea on that one. Sorry.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 16, 2012)

For the cool period it is a little chilly but should be fine. Mine are at 48 F


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> For the cool period it is a little chilly but should be fine. Mine are at 48 F


Thanks when should I take them out?


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 17, 2012)

leave them in for about 2 months


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks


----------

